# Dungeon Keeper 1 Kostenlos in GOG!



## NeRo1987 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Community,

bei Good Old Games (GoG) gibt es gerade *Dungeon Keeper* for FREE ! 

Beeilt euch, solange läuft die ganze Aktion nicht mehr! 

Hier der Link dazu:
GOG.com
*
Spielbeschreibung:*

Das Computerspiel *Dungeon Keeper* (engl., frei übersetzt „Kerkermeister“) ist ein Echtzeit-Strategiespiel aus dem Jahre 1997, in dem der Spieler unterirdische Raumkomplexe (sogenannte Dungeons)  baut, um Monster anzusiedeln, mit deren Hilfe er die Unterwelt erobern  kann. Das Spiel zeichnet sich unter anderem durch seinen originellen  Schauplatz und die parodistische Umkehr der in Rollenspielen  üblichen Rollenverteilung aus: Hier führt der Spieler als „böser“  Kriegsherr die Monster, während die Gegner „gute“ Helden darstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2014)

hehe ja auch vorhin die Mail bekommen, ist ein Klasse Seitenhieb auf EA


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> hehe ja auch vorhin die Mail bekommen, ist ein Klasse Seitenhieb auf EA


 Nein ist es nicht da es von EA kommt 
GoG bzw CD Project kann auch nicht einfach sagen "Komm wir hauen das Spiel mal für 48h kostenlos raus" 
Auf Facebook steht im übrigen "A Dungeon of Love for Valentine’s Day *from GOG.com and EA*. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!"

Ist ansich das selbe wie bei Steam ohne die Einwilligung der Publisher oder Rechtehaber geht null


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2014)

Nee serious dungen Keepers ist von EA, was du nicht erzählst 

inwieweit EA dahinter steckt keine Ahnung, deren Facebook seite besuche ich nicht

also Wiedergutmachung von EA für denn APP Store Shit?


----------



## micsterni14 (14. Februar 2014)

Scheint gerade einen kleinen Ansturm zu geben^^ Geht im Moment bei mir jedenfalls nix


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Nee serious dungen Keepers ist von EA, was du nicht erzählst
> 
> inwieweit EA dahinter steckt keine Ahnung, deren Facebook seite besuche ich nicht
> 
> also Wiedergutmachung von EA für denn APP Store Shit?


 Ich rede von der FB Seite von GoG nicht von EA und dein Sarkasmus kannste behalten den ich hab nicht behauptet das es ein Seitenhieb an EA sei -.-"


micsterni14 schrieb:


> Scheint gerade einen kleinen Ansturm zu geben^^ Geht im Moment bei mir jedenfalls nix


 Sobald man eingelogt ist und den Button gedrückt hat ist es dem Account hinzugefügt man muss nur warten bis eine Email kommt das es auch wirklich hinzugefügt wurde^^
Außerdem ist das normal bei GoG sobald Spiele für nur 24h kostenlos angeboten werden ist das System überlastet und brauch ne Weile


----------



## Joselman (14. Februar 2014)

> You'll get your game soon! Minion, due to high demand, we will tell you when your free copy of Dungeon Keeper is ready via email in a little bit.



Also abwarten.


----------



## xActionx (14. Februar 2014)

Funzt bei mir nicht... Hab ne Mail bekommen, aber kann DK nicht dloaden :\

MFG


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, bei mir will es auch nicht funktionieren, evt. sind die momentan überlastet.


----------



## xActionx (14. Februar 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir will es auch nicht funktionieren, evt. sind die momentan überlastet.


 
Sieht so aus...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2014)

So, grade die e-mail bekommen und gleich mal runtergeladen. Hab zwar noch das originale Dungeon Keeper 1 hier im Schrank stehen in der guten alten Papschachtel, aber es schadet ja nie noch eine kostenlose digitale Kopie zu haben die auch ohne weiteren Aufwand unter Windows 7 läuft.


----------



## xActionx (14. Februar 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, grade die e-mail bekommen und gleich mal runtergeladen. Hab zwar noch das originale Dungeon Keeper 1 hier im Schrank stehen in der guten alten Papschachtel, aber es schadet ja nie noch eine kostenlose digitale Kopie zu haben die auch ohne weiteren Aufwand unter Windows 7 läuft.


 
Habe jetzt auch die Mail bekommen. kann's aber nicht runterladen :\ naja dann wart ich eben noch bisschen ^^


----------



## DarkMo (14. Februar 2014)

scho wieder account gebunden -.-


----------



## Dragonix (14. Februar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> scho wieder account gebunden -.-


 Naja, Account brauchste nur zum Runterladen. Danach kannst du's sooft du willst installieren, ich finde, das ist verschmerzbar...


----------



## DarkMo (14. Februar 2014)

von gog hört man ja nu ned zwingend viel schlechtes, meint ihr, ich muss dafür jetz extra nen fake acc anlegen, oder lohnt sich nen dauerhafter "ordentlicher"? ich kenn den krempel bisher halt nur vom hörensagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> von gog hört man ja nu ned zwingend viel schlechtes, meint ihr, ich muss dafür jetz extra nen fake acc anlegen, oder lohnt sich nen dauerhafter "ordentlicher"? ich kenn den krempel bisher halt nur vom hörensagen.


 
Da lohnt schon ein ordentlicher dauerhafter, zum einen gibt es dort verdammt viele alte Titel die auch für aktuelle Windows Versionen lauffähig gemacht werden und zum anderen sind das halt die Jungs von CDProject die dahinter stecken. Ach ja und es gibt da auch immer wieder mal alte Klassiker gratis, zb hab ich im laufe der letzten 2-3 Jahre da schon 7 alte Klassiker abgesahnt ohne einen Pfennig für auszugeben, von Fallout, über Ultima bis hin zu Dungeon Keeper.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Februar 2014)

ihr säcke macht einen schwach ^^ ma guggn wann die mail kommt


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da lohnt schon ein ordentlicher dauerhafter, zum einen gibt es dort verdammt viele alte Titel die auch für aktuelle Windows Versionen lauffähig gemacht werden und zum anderen sind das halt die Jungs von CDProject die dahinter stecken. Ach ja und es gibt da auch immer wieder mal alte Klassiker gratis, zb hab ich im laufe der letzten 2-3 Jahre da schon 7 alte Klassiker abgesahnt ohne einen Pfennig für auszugeben, von Fallout, über Ultima bis hin zu Dungeon Keeper.


 Nicht zu vergessen das man alleine für einen Account mitlerweile 12 Spiele gratis bekommt  - diese hier GOG.com
Außerdem wer The Witcher bzw. The Witcher 2 auf Steam/Retail hat kann hier Witcher Backup - GOG.com ein Backup bekommen


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ihr säcke macht einen schwach ^^ ma guggn wann die mail kommt


 

Komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht Luke!


----------



## xActionx (14. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist immer noch nichts passiert :\ schade ich wills jetzt endlich spielen ^^


----------



## Bonsai (14. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das man alleine für einen Account mitlerweile 12 Spiele gratis bekommt  - diese hier GOG.com
> Außerdem wer The Witcher bzw. The Witcher 2 auf Steam/Retail hat kann hier Witcher Backup - GOG.com ein Backup bekommen


 
Nice, nice - die Adventures unter den konstenlosen Spielen sind durchaus Spielenswert. Dungeon Keeper Teile (1+2) hab ich noch im Regal stehen.


----------



## Rollora (15. Februar 2014)

Gehts denn überhaupt schon auf XP und W7 und diversen AMD Karten? Hatte bislang viele Blackscreens, kann da wer was sagen der schon vorher bei GOG das Spiel geholt hat?


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Gehts denn überhaupt schon auf XP und W7 und diversen AMD Karten? Hatte bislang viele Blackscreens, kann da wer was sagen der schon vorher bei GOG das Spiel geholt hat?


GoG passt die Spiele so an das sie funktionieren und ich hatte bis dato auch nie ein Problem mit irgendeinem Spiel. Da ich bis gestern aber nur DK2 hatte kann ich dir nicht sagen ob DK1 funktioniert, der zweite Teil tut es auf jeden Fall. Kannst ja mal hier Dungeon Keeper series, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com durchschauen, aber wie man schon an den Stickys sieht bringen sie auch fixes


----------



## micsterni14 (15. Februar 2014)

Oh Gott, kann man die Grafik irgendwie ein wenig aufbessern? Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs^^ Ich hab das früher Wochenendenlang gezockt, aber so


----------



## Joselman (15. Februar 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Ich hab das früher Wochenendenlang gezockt, aber so


 
Damals sah es genauso aus.  Ich dachte auch erst das geht ja gar nicht mehr aber nach 2 Missionen hat man sich wieder dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, kann man die Grafik irgendwie ein wenig aufbessern? Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs^^ Ich hab das früher Wochenendenlang gezockt, aber so


 
Gott sind die Leute heutzutage alle verwöhnt. 
Das größte Problem warum die Grafik von DK1 so antiquiert aussieht dürfte die wohl sehr geringe Auflösung sein. Könnte man es auf Full HD einstellen wäre es wohl deutlich erträglicher. 
Ist halt wie bei Conquest Frontier Wars und ehnlichen Spielen aus der Zeit wo meist noch 1280x1024 das höste der Gefühle waren...
Wobei,  moment, Conquest Frontier Wars kann man ja sogar in 1920x1080 spielen und das obwohl es von 2001 ist.^^

*Tante Edit sagt:*

Grade drüber gestolpert, wer evt. Probleme mit der niedrigen Auflösung hat sollte mal KeeperFX probieren, Download gibts hier:

KeeperFX 0.40 Complete - Downloads - Keeper Klan Forum

Anleitung für den Install mit der GoG Version hier(letzter Post):

KeeperFX and GOG's DOSBox version

Was man nicht alles in 5 Sekunden googln rausfinden kann...


----------



## micsterni14 (15. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Tip! Hat problemlos funktioniert,...sozusagen konsolig^^

Und verwöhnt bin ich sicherlich nicht Heute stehen noch C&C Generals und panzerKorps auf dem Programm


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2014)

Ok die Auflösung schmerzt wirklich, aber damals waren wir ja alle noch mit 15 oder 17 Zoll Röhren unterwegs  Vielen Dank für die Links!


----------



## Mystik (15. Februar 2014)

Hab mir den 2. Teil direkt dazu geholt


----------



## Rollora (15. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Damals sah es genauso aus.  Ich dachte auch erst das geht ja gar nicht mehr aber nach 2 Missionen hat man sich wieder dran gewöhnt.


naja sah in GLIDE schon besser aus.... viel besser. Krieg es leider nicht zum laufen mit D3D oder OGL, obwohl ichs in der Dosbox einstell


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel evtl. Downsamplen? Habs bisher noch nicht getestet weil ich renoviere, aber DK2 ist durchaus noch spielbar


 
DK2 bietet ja auch von Haus aus annehmbare Auflösungen.^^
Wie gesagt, das schlimmste sind die nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Auflösungen bei alten Spielen, das sieht auf heutigen Monitoren einfach nicht mehr hübsch aus.
Merkt man auch an Conquest: Frontier Wars, Lords of Magic usw. 600x400, 800x600, oder auch schon 1024x768er Auflösungen sind einfach gräßlig. Man klebt förmlich auf niedrig aufgelösten Texturen, Einheiten und hat sehr wenig Überblick(was man schon garnicht mehr gewohnt ist da aktuelle Spiele in der Regel viel mehr Überblick über das Spielgeschen gewähren).

Würden mehr alte Spiele die Möglichkeit bieten 1920x1080 als Auflösung zu verwenden würden viele alte Titel zwischen 1995 und 2004-2005 noch atraktiv zu spielen sein.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2014)

mein problem beim test gestern war irgendwie, dass ich kaum was erkannt hab >< will mal dieser keeper fx probieren, aber diese anleitung klang doch sehr wirr *find* ma guggn, ob ich das hinbekomm.


----------



## Core #1 (17. Februar 2014)

Diese Anleitung ist ganz schick: KeeperFX Hi-Res DK1 Latest builds and install instructions, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


----------



## DarkMo (17. Februar 2014)

funktioniert wunderbär


----------



## NorskElch (18. Februar 2014)

Eins der allerbesten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich. Habe hier sogar noch das Addon Deeper Dungeons im Regal stehen. Damals war es für mich die reinste Offenbarung.
Gab es da nicht auch irgendwie einen Gheimlevel, den man nur spielen konnte, wenn es ein Vollmondtag war? Ich erinnere mich damals das Datum bei Windows 95 umgestellt zu haben, damit ich nicht noch warten musste


----------



## Infernix (18. Februar 2014)

Hab die EA-Sache nicht gecheckt, aber DK hab ich mir geholt. Ich weiß noch, dass ich das damals gespielt habe und die rolle des Bösen eine total witzige Idee fand, auch wenn das Spiel bisweilen ein wenig hakelig zu spielen war in dem primitiven 3D damals


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Februar 2014)

NorskElch schrieb:


> Eins der allerbesten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich. Habe hier sogar noch das Addon Deeper Dungeons im Regal stehen. Damals war es für mich die reinste Offenbarung.
> Gab es da nicht auch irgendwie einen Gheimlevel, den man nur spielen konnte, wenn es ein Vollmondtag war? Ich erinnere mich damals das Datum bei Windows 95 umgestellt zu haben, damit ich nicht noch warten musste



Ich weiß nur, dass nach 0.00 Uhr alle Zaubersprüche die Hälfte kosten!Hexenstunde! 

Vorallem 4 Seiten angenehm hier zu lesen, kein Streit und xxxxxxxVergleich,hehe. Die älteren Dungeonkeepersemester eben!


----------



## DarkMo (19. Februar 2014)

mir schmierts im 2. level fast instant ab -.- immer und immer wieder. das erste lief ohne probleme, das 2 will einfach ned *grr*


----------



## Core #1 (20. Februar 2014)

Hm, zu meiner geposteten Anleitung: einen Ordner der nur "Keeper" heißt, gibt es aber nicht, oder?

Könntet ihr mal posten, was ihr unter "Run options" und "Settings" im Launcher so stehen/angekreuzt habt? Bei mir funzt es nicht richtig mit den Auflösungen u.a.!


----------

